# How to make the best golf swing



## Sstevemichael (Oct 4, 2011)

The grip is the foundation of your golf swing and developing the right grip is critical to your success in hitting the ball farther and straighter. There are many different grips out there that you can use. 

Here are few common grip types: The Interlocking Grip, The Overlapping Grip and The Baseball Grip

1. The Interlocking Grip, With this grip the index finger of the left hand and the little finger of the right hand combine and interlock. It is commonly used by those that have thick hands, or shorter hands. This grip is usually the best option for most people and will allow you to create proper leverage for maximum power. Learn more about golf swing at:


----------



## BAndrey (Nov 3, 2011)

In the early years of golf, the game itself isn't very easy to play. People who play the game formerly play it using an ordinary ball and a leather stick. It's safe to believe to that the golf courses back then weren'tcheap golf clubs as serene as what we already have today. Sand traps were bumpy, and the grasses are not that accordingly maintained. Golf swing tips, if made at that time, will be mostly comprising the main tip - hold the club/stick and hit the ball as close as possible to the hole.

The average person may see golf as an easy game that it will onlyPing G20 Irons involve hitting the ball and make it go to the hole. But, there is more to it than that to properly play the game of golf. Golf swings are one of the aspects that needs to be properly done when playing golf. As uncomplicated as it can seem to be, it will not only consist of just holding the golf club aTitleist AP1 712 Ironsnd hitting the golf ball. It's more than it seems to be. You can find several tips and hints on golf swings everywhere, however, here is another set of pointers to better your golf swings that can be very helpful for novice and professional players alike.

The Proper Grip: Anyone can hold a golf club, but not always in a correct way. Titleist AP2 712 IronsYou need to make certain that you use your lead hand (stronger hand either left or right) to grip the golf club with the thumb pointing down. Then, you need to place your hand below it to make it secure. You need to maintain a gentle and firm hold of the club so that you will have better control over the golf club's movement. The vardon grip, interlocking grip, and the ten finger are just three of the several kinds of grips that you can utilize. The proper grip can help you be familiar and accustomed to the amountR11 Driverof force that is required. Professional golfers have also utilized these grips.

The Right Stance: Generally, this tip is always included in most golf magazines, books, or online web pages. The proper stance is really, really important as it greatly influences the outcome of the swing. When R11 Ironswatching a professional golfer, every swing seems to be natural as cooking pancakes. On the other hand, a rookie will have the tendency to miss the ball and even slip because of the force. Be aware in your stance. Align the feet properly, make certain that the ball is parallel to the hole, feet slightly spread out, balanced weight and knees slightly bent. Be relaxed and don't get yourself rigid.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

What brand of irons, or metal woods a golfer uses is of no consequence to how they score. The pros play the best equipment available. However if they use the same grips and stances we mere mortals use on weekends, they would probably have to find another job. Give the pro a set of cheap Wal-Mart specials, who has the proper grip, and stance for their swing, and they will still score pretty well. 

I don't think Wal-Mart pays endorsements. :laugh:

You are right about having the proper grip, and stance being important. They are the first foundations of a decent swing. That said, what is a proper grip/stance grip for me is not the proper grip/stance for every one. I use an over lap grip, but my over lap grip probably won't look the same, or even work for another golfer, when compared to the club face at impact with the ball.

The way the club face impacts the ball is everything in the golf swing. 

There is some instruction out there which some call the "1/8 Inch Rule". This is the fine tuning of one's grip. The golfer rotates their grip 1/8" at a time, clock wise or counter clock wise to find their own best grip, for their desired ball flight. 

The stance is the same. The fine tuning is usually from a square address to the opening, or closing of the stance a little at a time. 

Due to some physical problems creeping into my fingers, I am in the process of changing my grip to a double over lap grip. The "Furyk Grip" if you want to cal it that. This grip change will also mean changes in other parts of my over all swing.

What a lot of golfers forget to do is to make these grip/stance adjustments in both the grip, and stance together. They might find their own best grip, then separately work on their best stance. Their best stance may not work well with the best grip they previously found. The grip, and stance needs to be worked on simultaneously to find the best combination of the two, for the individual golfer. 

Of course the proper grip, and stance, although most important, are just the beginning of developing a decent golf swing. There's still work to be done.


----------



## dawnRwright (Nov 29, 2011)

I am looking forward to hit that best golf swing. Tips are great, that could help though. Thanks.


----------

